# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  PULA - Mala škola dojenja 2/07/2013

## Danci_Krmed

*PULA
Mala škola dojenja u srpnju

Drage trudnice, buduće mame i budući očevi, pozivamo vas u  Obiteljski centar, Vidikovac 7 u Puli, na radionici u  organizaciji udruge Roda, pod nazivom Mala škola dojenja. Radionicu vode  Rodine savjetnice, a u svrhu pomoći pri dojenju. Radionica će se  održati u utorak 02. srpnja 2013. od 17 do 19 sati.

 Zainteresirane molimo da se prijave na sljedeće kontakte:
istra@roda.hr ili na broj telefona 098 962 1799
lorena.maric@ociz.hr ili na broj telefona Obiteljskog centra: 391 425
*

----------

